# Rutenbruch bei Fox



## lollo (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo 
Heute war ich beim Karpfenangeln  als Montage hatte ich eine normale Festblei Montage nit etwa 50 Gramm .
Als ich den 2 Auswurf machte gab es einen Knall und die Spitze meiner Fox Ranger XTS war weg .
Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie lange Fox darauf Garantie gibt ?
Den ich habe die Rute erst 1/2 Jahr und hab diese immer gut behandelt .


----------



## pfefferladen (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

2 Jahre auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ob und wie lange Fox Garantie gibt weiß ich nicht, aber 6 Monate Gewährleistung mit Beweislastumkehr stehen Dir gesetzlich zu. 

  Andreas


----------



## Lupus (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,
 also da stellen sich mir gleich mal mehrere Fragen! Wozu 50g Festblei, das funktioniert nur mit sehr viel Glück!! Und wie soll da die Spitze brechen??? Hast du geflochtene Schnur verwendet?

Durch die reine Wurfkraft kann die Rute eigentlic nicht gebrochen sein! Da muss vorher schon ein Schaden drann gewesen sein!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

nei es wahr keinerlei Schaden dran ,ich vermute einfach einen Materialfehler .


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



lollo schrieb:


> nei es wahr keinerlei Schaden dran ,*ich vermute einfach einen Materialfehler* .


 


Macht jeder in deinem Fall.


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

solche pannen sind ja nicht so selten,meine unzerbrechliche rhino
ist bei einem normalen wurf mit 25 gr blinker über dem handstück
weggeknallt,bei einer anderen rute bin ich mit dem hemdsärmel 
an die spitze gekommen und weg war sie,das abgebrochene stück 
noch mal zu brechen war nicht möglich.also kann man bei solchen pannen
in der regel von materialfehlern ausgehen und meist sehen es die 
hersteller auch so


----------



## Lupus (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,
 das sehe ich aber ganz anders!! Ein Materialfehler wird sich nach den ersten Würfen zeigen und nicht nach einem halben Jahr im Gebrauch!
Wie häufig kommt es wohl vor, dass die Ruten beim verladen beschädigt werden....mit Sicherheit weit öfter als ein Materialfehler!

Ich selbst habe zwei Ruten demoliert! In beiden Fällen war es eindeutig mein Fehler!

Nochmal meine Frage! Hattest du geflochtene Schnur drauf? 

Wie ist deine Rute gebrochen? In langen fasern oder glatt abgebrochen?

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Also ich hatte als Schnur Mono drauf und der Bruch ist relativ ohne Fasern .


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> ....Wozu 50g Festblei, das funktioniert nur mit sehr viel Glück!! Und wie soll da die Spitze brechen??? ....



Ist ganz einfach. Da braucht sich nur die Schnur 1x unbemerkt um den Endring gewickelt zu haben. Mir hat es dabei mal den Endring abgerissen mit einem 20g Blinker. Aber ohne Bruch und ließ sich wieder ankleben.


Andreas


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ja was meint ihr jetzt aber zu der Garantie ,ich will hier wirklich keinen be*******n aber ich meine das es am Material lag den ich habe die Rute zwar 1/2 Jahr habe diese aber bisher nur 4 mal benutzt !
Werde auch noch Fotos folgen lassen


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



lollo schrieb:


> Ja was meint ihr jetzt aber zu der Garantie



Das ist doch sowas von wurscht, wie das AB den Fall beurteilt. Nimm die Trümmer und geh zu deinem Händler. Über den und nur über den wird die ganze Chose laufen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Richtig Andal, so und nicht anders sollte man verfahren. Leider fangen dann dann die Diskusionen an der Ladentheke an - denn oftmals ist es wirklich ein "Bedienungs- ode Handhabungsfehler", so ungern die Benutzer das auch hören wollen...

Es reicht aber auch schon bei den heutigen Blanks das man einmal damit irgendwo "angeeckt" ist. Da reißen, fast unsichbar, ein paar Fasern und bei jedem Wurf und bei jedem Drill reißen ein paar mehr. Irgendwann passiert dann das was dem TE passiert ist.

@TE: Bring das Teil zum Händler, er wird es einschicken und dann wirst du sehen was drauß wird... Allerdings kann es bei FOX schon etwas länger dauern bis du wieder was von der Angelegenheit hörst.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch sowas von wurscht, wie das AB den Fall beurteilt. Nimm die Trümmer und geh zu deinem Händler. Über den und nur über den wird die ganze Chose laufen!



Genau so!

Dann noch mal zu der gern von Herstellern und auch von Usern hier im Forum gehegten Vermutung dass Du irgendwo "angeeckt" bist.... 

Das kann sein, aber selbst wenn das der Grund war und die Bruchstelle dass bestätigen sollte stellt sich die Frage ob das "anecken" bei Dir, beim Händler oder beim Hersteller passiert ist. 

Iinnerhalb der ersten 6 Monate bist nicht Du in der Beweispflicht sondern der Händler bzw. Hersteller und das dürfte schwer fallen einen solchen Beweis zu erbringen wenn nicht gerade äußere Spuren die Du beim Kauf nicht übersehen hättest können darauf hinweisen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> stellt sich die Frage ob das "anecken" bei Dir, beim Händler oder beim Hersteller passiert ist.



So hatte ich das ja auch gemeint.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

war auch nicht böse gemeint |wavey:

Es war auch kein Aufruf unehrlich zu sein. Denn ich habe es auch schon mal fertig gebracht und bin auf eine Spinnrute gestiegen. Bin zum Händler und habe ihm genau erzählt was passiert ist.

Der Hersteller hat mir ein neues Spitzenteil ohne Berechnung zukommen lassen. Vermutlich waren die so perplex dass als Grund für den Bruch nicht Materialfehler sondern "Übergewicht" des Anglers gestanden hat ... :q


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Das fällt dann schon in die Rubrik "Die hohe Schule der Reklamation"!

Reklamieren will auch beherrscht werden. Einfach das Ladenlokal zu entern und auf den erstbesten Mitarbeiter an der Theke einpoltern ist sicher nicht das Mittel der Wahl.

Unbedingt den direkten Kontakt zu einem Entscheidungsträger im Laden suchen und wenn es nicht anders geht, weil online erworben, dann eben per Telefon. Ruhig, freundlich und sachlich bleiben. Keine abenteuerlichen Geschichten erfinden. Der Kardinalfehler ist, einen einzigen Schuldigen zu benennen versuchen und schon gar nicht den Händler!

Die meisten Großhändler/Hersteller sind kulanter, als man zu hoffen mag und haben begriffen, was Service und Kundenbindung bedeutet!


----------



## Brassenwilli (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Liebe Leute seid mir nicht böse aber ich bekomme schon wieder einen Hals wenn ich sowas lese......
Hier werden wieder einmal zwei Bezeichnungen (Garantie und Gewährleistung) in einen Topf geworfen die so grundverschieden sind wie Äpfel und Birnen.....

Garantie = grundsätzlich eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers die an Vorgaben gebunden werden kann......
In der Regel ist die Garantie nicht einklagbar.......

Gewährleistung = gesetzliche Regelung im Rahmen der Produkt- und Sachmangelhaftung, sie darf nicht an Vorgaben gebunden werden......
6 Monate nach dem Kauf tritt die Beweislastumkehr ein.........
dann muss der Kunde den Beweis erbringen das es sich um einen Fehler im Sinne der Produkt- und Sachmangelhaftung handelt.........

Zurück zum eigentlichen....

Ob es sich in diesem Fall um einen Fehler in Werkstoff-und/oder Werkarbeit handelt kann letztendlich nur der Hersteller oder ein Sachverständiger feststellen.......Wie schon andere so schön angemerkt haben...hin zum Händler der schickt das gute Stück ein und der wird dann entscheiden.........


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Andal, ich stimme Dir da voll zu wobei der Begriff Service da leider immer wieder falsch ausgelegt wird. 
Service wäre es im Fall des Selbstverschuldens ein passendes Ersatzteil schnell (Kunde zahlt selber) bereit zu stellen. Kundenbindung wäre das Ersatzteil auf Kulanz ohne Bezahlung bereit zu stellen. Mir ist noch nie eine Rute oder Rolle *durch den dafür vorgesehenen Einsatz* kaputt gegangen daher kann ich hier nicht sagen wie Fox das so handhabt.

Von diversen Zubehörbestellungen (Bremsscheiben, Ersatzspulen usw) weiß ich aber das z.B. PureFishing da einen guten Service an den Tag legt, wobei z.B. Okuma nicht mal Mails beantwortet...)


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Na dann nennen wir es einfach Dienst am Kunden.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

@ Andal

Du hast recht - damit läßt sich meistens schon viel erreichen - aber leider nicht immer wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weis. 

Deshalb sollte man sich "vorsorglich" schon vorher über seine Rechte informiert - sprich was ist Gewährleistung bzw. Garantie und was fast genauso wichtig ist wer ist mein Vertragspartner.

Da fällt einem das sachliche "diskutieren" leichter, wenn sich der Händler bei einer 2 Montate alten Rute auf den Standpunkt stellt dass der Hersteller einen Umtausch abgelehnt hat und er deshalb "raus" ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Das ist ja auch das, was ich meine. Leider sind viele Händler von den Polterern geprägt, die wie aufgepumpte Gockel in den Laden stürmen, ihre Rechte postulieren und Schuld zuweisen. Wer würde da nicht sofort maueren und den Kerl auflaufen lassen?

Ein bisserl Pyschologie... ich hab da ein Problem... ich unterstelle niemand böses Wollen... u.s.w.u.s.f.. In den allermeisten Fällen taugt das die Stimmung zu entschärfen und zum Gegenseitigen Erfolg zu führen. Und wenn mal wirklich nicht, dann kann man immer noch die Peitsche der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten knallen lassen.


----------



## Spartakus (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

@
Falls du deine Rute nicht ersetzt bekommst:

hier eine gute Adresse für Ruten-Reparatur 

CH Rutenbau & Reparatur 
http://www.rutenreparatur.de/

Meine Zanderrute brach in 2 Stücke, heute habe ich sie abgeholt ( wurde an ein Geschäft in meiner Nähe geschickt)-
 super Leistung!#6

Grüße


----------



## raxrue (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Servus..sieh es doch als Chance dir eine Rute zu kaufen die du schon immer haben wolltest..auf die weise hab ich schon 20 stück #6 und wenn mann Platz braucht giebt es ja noch Neffen und Cousins...


----------



## Lupus (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,
ich wollte unter dem Strich darauf hinaus das es sich wesentlich häufiger um einen Fehler beim Kunden handelt als das ein Bruch auf einen Materialfehler zurückzuführen ist!

Ich selbst hab wie bereits erwähnt auch schon Ruten zerlegt! Ich bin einfach zum Händler hab ihm gesagt wie es passiert ist! atte meine Spod mit geflochtener benutzt und die Schnur hat sich um einen der mittleren Ringe gelegt!

Klatsch und das war es dann zwei Teile! Trotz meines Verschuldens hat der Händler mir eine nagelneue Rute für 6.5 Euro Transportkosten besorgt! 

Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine Karpfenrutre mit Monoschnur und nur 50g bei einem normalen Wurf bricht für sehr gering! Ich denke die Story wird der Händler nict glauben....erst recht nicht wenn du sagst du hättest mit 50g Festblei gefischt..... Denn dasist jetzt sag ich mal eher sehr inovativ|bigeyes oder so...

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## lollo (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ja es höhrt sich echt sehr unwahrscheinlich an aber es wahr halt so aber ich 
Kann ja vor dem Händler aus 50 Gramm 90 machen .


----------



## WK1956 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte unter dem Strich darauf hinaus das es sich wesentlich häufiger um einen Fehler beim Kunden handelt als das ein Bruch auf einen Materialfehler zurückzuführen ist!


 
warum? Ich erlebe es leider fast täglich, das nagelneue Ruten zu Bruch gehen. Dabei handelt es sich um Material oder Transportfehler, auf die der Kunde keinen Einfluss hat.
Auch wenn Ruten nach einigen wenigen Einsätzen brechen, gehe ich in der Regel von einem Materialfehler oder Vorschadens aus.




Lupus schrieb:


> Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine Karpfenrutre mit Monoschnur und nur 50g bei einem normalen Wurf bricht für sehr gering! Ich denke die Story wird der Händler nict glauben....


 

Warum? Ich habe schon Ruten brechen sehen ohne das sie nennenswerten Belastungen ausgesetzt waren.



Lupus schrieb:


> erst recht nicht wenn du sagst du hättest mit 50g Festblei gefischt..... Denn dasist jetzt sag ich mal eher sehr inovativ|bigeyes oder so...


 
Was hast du an einer Festbleimontage mit 50 gr Blei auszusetzen? Ich fische manche Festbleimontagen mit geringeren Gewichten und es funktioniert.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Wie so oft, kann ich mich Andals Aussagen nur anschließen:

Geh zum Händler uns schau, was dabei rauskommt.
Sei dabei diplomatisch und freundlich.

Aber bleib ehrlich und konstruier keine Geschichten...
Ein guter Menschenkenner merkt sowas sofort.
50g sind 50g!
Wenn die Rute das nicht gepackt hat, dann war das so.

Ich selbst hatte zweimal das "Glück", daß mir Spinnruten beim allerersten Einsatz gebrochen sind.

Mir der ersten war ich wirklich selbst angeschlagen:
Beim Hänger lösen unter einer Brücke knallte die Rute an die Betonkante...
Obwohl ich das, als mögliche Ursache, ehrlich zugegeben hatte, und meine Reklamation eigentlich nur als Ersatzteilbestellung gesehen habe, habe ich kostenlos ein neues Spitzenteil bekommen.

Die zweite habe ich vom Händler zum Wasser wie ein rohes Ei behandelt.
Sie brach beim ersten leichten Hänger.
Den Gufi konnte ich mit der Hand leicht lösen.
Das Spitzenteil wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht.

Beide Male muße ich jedoch mehre Monate lang warten...#q
(Balzer und Shimano)


Aber eines hab ich gelernt:
Wenn ich mich mich mich mit dem Händler auf einen guten Preis (erkennt man an den Tränen in seinen Augen) geeinigt habe, dann prüfe ich das Material, bevor ich das Geld auf den Tisch lege:

Er muß die Rutenspitze festhalten und ich belaste sie, bis er am Rande einer Panik ist.
:mDas erkennt man am Weißanteil seiner Augen und den sich bildenden Schweißtropfen an der Stirn...
Dann zieh ich noch ein bisschen mehr!

Erst wenn sie das ausgehalten hat geht es zur Kasse!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Andal schrieb:


> Das fällt dann schon in die Rubrik "Die hohe Schule der Reklamation"!
> 
> Reklamieren will auch beherrscht werden. Einfach das Ladenlokal zu  entern und auf den erstbesten Mitarbeiter an der Theke einpoltern ist  sicher nicht das Mittel der Wahl.
> 
> ...



Bravo Andal, so sollte es sein!!! Und die Mehrzahl der Kunden macht das auch so.
Und viele Hersteller und Händler sind auch sehr kulant und wollen oftmals nur die Versandkosten ersetzt haben.




Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Er muß die Rutenspitze festhalten und ich belaste sie, bis er am Rande einer Panik ist.
> :mDas erkennt man am Weißanteil seiner Augen und den sich bildenden Schweißtropfen an der Stirn...
> Dann zieh ich noch ein bisschen mehr!
> 
> Erst wenn sie das ausgehalten hat geht es zur Kasse



Ganz ehrlich: mach(t) das nur wenn der Händler sein "ok" gegeben hat und er die Rute vorher zusammengesteckt hat...
Und: ich mache genau diesen Test auch mit meinen Kunden und unseren JC-Ruten im Laden... Und viele sind verwundert was eine Angelrute eigentlich "abkann".


----------



## Lupus (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,
nein du sollst nicht lügen natürlich nicht!!!

@WK1956

Wo erlebst du es *fast täglich* das nagelneue Ruten zu bruch gehen???

Du fischst mit *Festbleitemontagen unter 50 g? Auf Karpfen? Wozu?* (Es geht hier, man sieht es auch am Unterforum, ums Karpfenanglen. Eine Festbleimontage mit 50g und weniger fürs Karpfenanglen, habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo gesehn. Wozu ist das gut?)|kopfkrat

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## cyberpeter (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> Du fischst mit *Festbleitemontagen unter 50 g? Auf Karpfen? Wozu?*



Mir würde da ein sehr schlammiger Boden einfallen. Wenn man keine Bleie in entsprechender Form oder ander Hilfsmittel hat ist ein leichtes Blei zwar keine optimale aber mögliche Lösung.


----------



## WK1956 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> @WK1956
> 
> Wo erlebst du es *fast täglich* das nagelneue Ruten zu bruch gehen???


 
naja, fast täglich ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber so einmal pro Woche ist durchaus realistisch.
Und wo, na bei mir im Geschäft.



Lupus schrieb:


> Du fischst mit *Festbleitemontagen unter 50 g? Auf Karpfen? Wozu?* (Es geht hier, man sieht es auch am Unterforum, ums Karpfenanglen. Eine Festbleimontage mit 50g und weniger fürs Karpfenanglen, habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo gesehn. Wozu ist das gut?)|kopfkrat


 
ich liebe es, wenn man eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage beantwortet, dass hat richtig Stil.

Aber ich beantworte deine Frage gerne.
Schon mal was von Method Feeder gehört? Damit lassen sich hervorragend Karpfen fangen. Ist eine echte Festbleimontage und die Gewichte liegen bei 25 bis 45 Gramm, jedenfalls bei den Methodebleien die ich verwende (Drennan).

Gruß Werner


----------



## Lupus (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,

@WK1956  Welche Frage hast du mir gestellt und was hast du bitte an meinem Stil (was immer da heißen mag) auszusetzen???????

An den Methodfeeder hab ich in der Tat nicht gedacht. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Lollo eine gewöhnliche Karpfenmontage gemeint hat und da wären 50g eher wenig bzw. ziemlich ungewöhnlich!
Wie erklärst du dir das man (in der Literatur bei Plickat, Janitzki, etc. zu finden) bei einer klassischen Karpfenmontage Gewichte von 80g aufwärts empfiehlt und bei einem Methodfeeder viel geringere Gewichte zum Einsatz kommen die dann auch noch funktionieren?

Da hast du ja ein richtig gut gehendes Geschäft wenn du so viele Ruten verkaufst das du jede Woche einen Rutenbruch durch Materialfehler zu reklamieren hast! Heftig! Wie viele Ruten verkaufst du denn in der Woche (so ca. ich bin ja nicht das Finanzamt)?

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Lupus (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

@ Cyberpeter stimmt...nicht optimal....stimme ich auch zu!


----------



## WK1956 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> @WK1956 Welche Frage hast du mir gestellt und was hast du bitte an meinem Stil (was immer da heißen mag) auszusetzen???????


 
wer lesen kann hat eindeutige Vorteile!



Lupus schrieb:


> An den Methodfeeder hab ich in der Tat nicht gedacht. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Lollo eine gewöhnliche Karpfenmontage gemeint hat und da wären 50g eher wenig bzw. ziemlich ungewöhnlich!


 
selbst bei einer "gewöhnlichen" Karpfenmontage funktionieren 50 gr Blei, ob du das für wenig oder ungewöhnlich hältst ist nicht relevant.



Lupus schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir das man (in der Literatur bei Plickat, Janitzki, etc. zu finden) bei einer klassischen Karpfenmontage Gewichte von 80g aufwärts empfiehlt und bei einem Methodfeeder viel geringere Gewichte zum Einsatz kommen die dann auch noch funktionieren?


 
Was sollte ich da erklären?
Papier ist geduldig, die Praxis zeigt was geht.



Lupus schrieb:


> Da hast du ja ein richtig gut gehendes Geschäft wenn du so viele Ruten verkaufst das du jede Woche einen Rutenbruch durch Materialfehler zu reklamieren hast! Heftig! Wie viele Ruten verkaufst du denn in der Woche (so ca. ich bin ja nicht das Finanzamt)?


 
das lass nur meine Sorge sein, es sind auf jeden Fall genügend.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Lupus (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo jetzt werde ich aber sauer!! Was bitte soll denn dieser Ton??
Falls die Frage" Was hast du darann auszusetzten?" gemeint ist habe ich diese wohl beantwortet! Aber ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal für dich.

*Nichts* habe ich daran auszusetzen! Ich finde es nur sehr ungewöhnlich! Natürlich kann man auch ein Standart Festbleimontage mit 50g fischen das funktioniert aber nunmal nicht so besonders gut auch wenn man damit sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Fisch fängt! Mehr als 80g sind hier wohl sicher effektiver! *Siehst du das anders?*

Mich würde jetzt ehrlich mal interessieren womit ich diese Wortwahl verdient habe!!!???


----------



## WK1956 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo jetzt werde ich aber sauer!! Was bitte soll denn dieser Ton??


 
jetzt hab ich aber Angst



Lupus schrieb:


> Falls die Frage" Was hast du darann auszusetzten?" gemeint ist habe ich diese wohl beantwortet! Aber ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal für dich.


 
wo? wann? wie?



Lupus schrieb:


> *Nichts* habe ich daran auszusetzen!


 
schön



Lupus schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur sehr ungewöhnlich! Natürlich kann man auch ein Standart Festbleimontage mit 50g fischen das funktioniert aber nunmal nicht so besonders gut auch wenn man damit sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Fisch fängt! Mehr als 80g sind hier wohl sicher effektiver!


 
deine Meinung!



Lupus schrieb:


> *Siehst du das anders?*




*Ja*



Lupus schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt ehrlich mal interessieren womit ich diese Wortwahl verdient habe!!!???


 
durch deine Antworten.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Lupus (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ich verstehe! Du bist also ein Angelkioskbesitzer der eine handvoll Ruten verkauft und den Mund ein wenig voll genommen hat! Auf konkrete nachfragen antwortest du lieber nicht. Mit Methodfeder angelst du erfolgreich auf Karpfen aber wie das funktioniert behälst du lieber für dich stattdessen wirst du beleidigend. Kritsche nachfragen sind generell nicht so deins das ist Majestätsbeleidigung!

Der Hinweis das etliche Bücher und größen in der Angelwelt beim fischen mit Festblei auf Bleie mit 80g + setzen sagt unser erfahrener Angelkioskbesitzer mir egal die Praxis sagt was anderes! Ein Totschlagargument!

Danke mein Lieber, super Austausch! Mit mir nicht mehr! Diese Art kann ich nicht gebrauchen, bitte ignoriere in Zukunft meine Beiträge und lasse andere an deinem umfassenden Wissen teilhaben. Ich möchte da in Zukunft drauf verzichten! Im Übrigen wollte ich mit der Aussage "ich werde sauer" nicht drohen (warum auch) sondern nur beschreiben das mich deine Beleidigungen stören!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Mal am Rande erwähnt... Ich/wir bekommen im Schnitt pro Woche 1-3 Ruten mit einem Bruch des Blanks auf die Theke.
Fast immer ist es eine Match- oder Forellenrute. Hier bricht sehr oft das Spitzenteil weil die Angler einfach nicht begreifen das man mit einer feinen Rute von 5-15gr WG keinen Hartcoredrill abliefern kann.

Ein verschwindent kleiner Teil sind Hochsee-, Spinn oder Allroundruten... Der Todfeind dieser Ruten sind meistens Türen oder Kofferaumklappen. Oft sehr schön an einem zweifachen, glatten Bruch zu erkennen.

Karpfenruten haben wir in letzter Zeit keine eine reinbekommen... Weder von Fox, noch von Shimano noch von Daiwa. 
Ich denke es liegt daran das wir unser "Gerümpel" über alle Maßen verpacken... Wenn es eine Karpfenrute "himmelt", dann ist es entweder wirklich ein Materialfehler (eher unwahrscheinlich), ein Bruch nach falscher Handhabung oder wirklich eine vorangegangene Beschädigung des Blanks - ob es nun im Laden oder beim Kunden geschehen ist mag mal dahingestellt sein.

Wir schicken solche Sachen immer ein (außer es ist unsere Eigenmarke, die wird sofort ausgetauscht) und der Hersteller (besser: Importeuer) entscheidet alles weitere - der Händler gibt diese Entschedung nur weiter


----------



## WK1956 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



Lupus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe! Du bist also ein Angelkioskbesitzer der eine handvoll Ruten verkauft und den Mund ein wenig voll genommen hat! Auf konkrete nachfragen antwortest du lieber nicht. Mit Methodfeder angelst du erfolgreich auf Karpfen aber wie das funktioniert behälst du lieber für dich stattdessen wirst du beleidigend. Kritsche nachfragen sind generell nicht so deins das ist Majestätsbeleidigung!
> 
> Der Hinweis das etliche Bücher und größen in der Angelwelt beim fischen mit Festblei auf Bleie mit 80g + setzen sagt unser erfahrener Angelkioskbesitzer mir egal die Praxis sagt was anderes! Ein Totschlagargument!
> 
> Danke mein Lieber, super Austausch! Mit mir nicht mehr! Diese Art kann ich nicht gebrauchen, bitte ignoriere in Zukunft meine Beiträge und lasse andere an deinem umfassenden Wissen teilhaben. Ich möchte da in Zukunft drauf verzichten! Im Übrigen wollte ich mit der Aussage "ich werde sauer" nicht drohen (warum auch) sondern nur beschreiben das mich deine Beleidigungen stören!


 
weist du mein Kleiner, man bekommt immer das was man gibt.
Und wer mir auf meine Fragen keine vernünftigen Antworten gibt bekommt auch von mir nichts.
Kannst ruhig weiter weinen, kannst dir aber auch mal Gedanken machen über deine Art Beiträge zu beantworten.

Beleidigend und persönlich bist auch nur du geworden, aber da bist du bestimmt auch merkbefreit.

Einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ging es hier nicht um einen Rutenbruch einer Karpfenrute oder täusche ich mich da?

@TE: warst du mittlerweile mal bei deinem Händler und was hat er dazu gesagt?


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wir schicken solche Sachen immer ein (außer es ist unsere Eigenmarke, die wird sofort ausgetauscht) und der Hersteller (besser: Importeuer) entscheidet alles weitere - der Händler gibt diese Entschedung nur weiter



Hallo,

nur aus Interesse  was macht ihr, wenn der Hersteller bei einer 3 Monate alten Rute sagt das ist Eigenverschulden - an der selber Rute aber keine Spuren von äußerlicher "Gewalteinwirkung" (Kofferraumdeckel, draufgetreten usw.) zu sehen ist?

Ist dass dann die Nachricht des Herstellers euer "Nachweis", den ihr innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate führen müßt, dass es sich um Eigenverschulden des Anglers handelt?

Bitte diese Frage nicht falsch verstehen sie ist nicht persönlich gegen Dich gerichtet mich würde es einfach nur interessieren!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ganz ehrlich: ich hatte diesen Fall noch nicht - werde mich aber heute mal danach erkundigen und es hier posten.

Das würde mich selbst auch interessieren.

P.S.: Hab es nicht falsch verstanden, es ist eine berechtigte Frage.


----------



## WK1956 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,



cyberpeter schrieb:


> nur aus Interesse was macht ihr, wenn der Hersteller bei einer 3 Monate alten Rute sagt das ist Eigenverschulden - an der selber Rute aber keine Spuren von äußerlicher "Gewalteinwirkung" (Kofferraumdeckel, draufgetreten usw.) zu sehen ist?


 
so einen Fall hatte ich bisher auch nicht.
Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen sind die Hersteller/Großhändler da recht kulant und handeln im Zweifel meist für den Kunden.

Gruß Werner


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,

ich hatte das "Vergnügen" leider schon was aber schon länger her ist und aus meinem Bekanntenkreis zwei Fälle aus dem letzten Jahr.

Deshalb das Interesse wie das bei den Händlern gehandhabt wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Ich würde zum Händler gehen, wo ich die Rute auch gekauft habe und ganz ehrlich schildern, wie es zu dem Bruch kam. Moderne Karpfenruten brechen eigendlich nur, wenn sie äußerlich beschädigt wurden oder jemand versucht, einen Hänger über die Rute zu lösen. 
50g finde ich auch ungewöhnlich wenig für eine Festbleimontage und es ist auch eher unüblich. Wenn mir jemand das so erzählen würde, hätte ich eher das Gefühl, dass er da was runterspielt. Ich habe als Teenager auch eine Karpfenrute mit einem 40g Blei (Laufmontage) durchgebrochen. Damals war der Grund aber nicht die enorme Wurfkraft eines Dreizehnjährigen, sondern eher das rustikale Verstauen im Auto. 
Also ab zum Händler, sagen wie es zum Bruch kam, keine Schuldigen benennen und die Rute zum Fuchs schicken lassen. Erwarte aber keine schnelle Reperatur!


----------



## gründler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Moin

Wer von euch hat schonmal ne Rute zerschossen weil er zu leicht gefischt hat,oder kennt leute wo das passiert ist???

Beides mal Ich.

Ok muss dazu sagen es handelt sich um Bolos und Poles,ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das bei Karpfenruten möglich ist,aber ich weiß das es schon öfter mal vorkommt das man sich ne Bolo Pole...zerschiesst weil man zu leicht gefischt hat(Pose Blei) und dann noch damit über Kopf auswirft.

#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur aus Interesse  was macht ihr, wenn der Hersteller bei einer 3 Monate alten Rute sagt das ist Eigenverschulden - an der selber Rute aber keine Spuren von äußerlicher "Gewalteinwirkung" (Kofferraumdeckel, draufgetreten usw.) zu sehen ist?
> 
> Ist dass dann die Nachricht des Herstellers euer "Nachweis", den ihr innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate führen müßt, dass es sich um Eigenverschulden des Anglers handelt?



So, ich habe mal nachgefragt.

In diesem Falle würden wir uns das "Urteil" des Herstellers/Importeurs schriftlich geben lassen und dem Kunden zeigen.
Somit ist der Händler aus der Gewährleistung "draußen" und der Kunde hat, so hart es auch klingt, Pech gehabt.

Der Hersteller/Importeur kann u.U. aus Kulanz einen neuen Artikel zu einem Vorzugspreis anbieten, muß es aber nicht.

Wenn ein Händler eine Eigenmarke vertreibt (bei uns ist das u.a. "JC") trifft er ganz alleine die Entscheidung.
In den meisten Fällen wird bei uns "pro Kunde" entschieden, außer der Schaden ist eindeutig.
So reagieren aber auch die meisten Hersteller/Importeure bis auf zwei englische Firmen.


----------



## Lupus (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rutenbruch bei Fox*

Hallo,
du hast absolut recht hier ging es um die Rute, aus diesem Grund kommentiere ich den letzten Post nicht, ich hab eh alles gesagt! 

Klär us doch mal auf asphalt wie es mit mit den Bruchstücken aussieht... Da gab es doch eine Regel kurze Fasern Material lange Fasern Überlastung.....Stimm das so?

Gruß

Lupus


----------

